# FS: FLUVALEDGE 12G + mod CREE LEDs + Aquascaping rocks



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have the following for sale:


























*- Fluval Edge 12G white with 6 CREE XP-G dimmable kit from Rapidled. (2 cool white, 2 neutral white, 2 warm white)*
Tank has very small scratches on top glass but other than that is in perfect shape, 2 LEDs have a tiny bit of oxidation (can be wiped off)
I have cut the plastic back column at the bottom + some plastic parts inside the hood - you cant see any of it when tank is running + it doesnt affect the structural integrity of the tank.
*NOW 80$*








*Aquascaping rocks - 2 Seiryu or Ryuoh stones - 1 large lace rock* 
You can get an idea of the rocks in the pic (they have dry moss/dust on them)
*FREE WITH PURCHASE OF TANK*

PICK UP ONLY @ Hastings and Renfrew area.
Send me a PM if interested.

Thanks!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

BUMP! 

The lights on the Edge are perfect for plants, and if you want to go SW I can sell you some LEDs to adjust the ratio for really cheap...


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

BUMP! 

I removed 3 rocks but now the remaining rocks are FREE with purchase of the tank!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Does it come with the aquaclear


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

No, and Im not sure the aquaclear would fit in the hood now because the LED driver is using some space there.
I have an Eheim 2211 that I used on this tank for one year that I could sell for 30$ with the tank.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

BUMP! I can add a Eheim 2211 canister filter with media + Eheim Jager 75W heater for 40$!!!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump - price drop!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump! Tank in great condition!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a stupendous deal.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

BUMP! Added ADA 90P clone BRAND NEW


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

bump! Brand new starphire rimless tank please buy it before I try to do something with it


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I would love to pick up the 60P, if only I had some room.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone pick up that dream tank 90P. I'm not prepared to tear up my scape but if I was starting from scratch I'd be all over it - my biggest regret is not picking up a starphire rimless when I started my high tech planted tank.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I definitely want it. It'll mean two big tanks... but that's OK right? I'm just waiting to hear back from my PM.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Jimbo said:


> I definitely want it. It'll mean two big tanks... but that's OK right? I'm just waiting to hear back from my PM.


You have no idea how jealous I am James.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump! ADA 90P clone SOLD


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

SOLD - closing thread


----------

